# Scottish highland sumertime bikepacking and packrafting story



## nikk (Dec 18, 2011)

I have finally managed to get down my story of my solo summer bikepack trip in the West coast of Scotland. You can see the full story so far at Niks Mountain Bike Blog - there will be another two parts posted over the coming weeks.

Here are some extracts and a couple of photos to give you a flavour...



> Boat ready, I packed the bike and the two dry bags onto the bow. I could wax lyrical about how atmospheric this spot was, looking over to The Green Isle (Eilean Fhianain) to Ben Resipole blanketed in rolling cloud and low mist. But that's what photos are for.














> Although the quad track was reasonable, endless waterbars and cross-drains together with large rocks and a generally rough surface, combined with the added weight on my bike, made me walk more than I would have liked. I had a strange sense of isolation, after the bustle of Glenfinnan I knew I was heading for an overnight camp miles from anyone, miles from any road. well off the beaten track.


----------



## jacklikesbeans (Feb 18, 2011)

beyond fantastic! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Blurr (Dec 7, 2009)

now were talking!!!


----------



## AndyN (Jan 12, 2004)

Breathtaking scenery!


----------



## SilkMoneyLove (Nov 1, 2010)

If it's not Scottish, It's crrrapp!!! ;-)

Great pics. Looks like a great adventure.


----------



## H0WL (Jan 17, 2007)

Beyond atmospheric! Am I correct in assuming that Scottish people do not delay any outdoor endeavor due to a little rain? It is in the low 40s with a misting rain in central Texas this morning and now I'm inspired to go be outside.


----------



## nikk (Dec 18, 2011)

Thanks for the kind comments everyone!

I have put up the second and third installments (day 2 and 3) of my trip, you can read them at Niks Mountain Bike Blog: Highland summertime bikepacking and packrafting - Part 2.

I seem to have written more than I had planned, so you may want to make yourself a cup of tea (or fix yourself a drink) before reading it!

Here is a taste...



> When I was planning the trip, I had imagined cycling and walking the length of the loch along the track marked on the map. However, the previous afternoons scramble up and down the glen, the steepness and boggyness of the general terrain, plus the absence of anything resembling any kind of reasonable track along the loch, the decision was an easy one. I'll try the packraft. I inflated the raft, filled up my water bladder with water from the loch, and packed the bike and kit on it.














> It must be lunchtime by now, so I assemble my bike and head over to the concrete end of the pier, set up the stove, have some oatcakes and cheese, and take in the view. The sun came out, and the wind died down. Bliss.












Niks Mountain Bike Blog: Highland summertime bikepacking and packrafting - Part 3



> I poked my head outside. Lovely, it looked like it was going to be a cracking day.














> I see there are three people on it, lounging about. Looks like bliss. I get closer, and one of them waves over at me. I wave back "Hi there!", not sure if an 'ahoy there' would have been more appropriate. He calls back "Are you Nik?". Surprised, I acknowledge I am he.


----------



## MotoX33 (Nov 8, 2011)

Wow what an adventure! I'm putting something like this on my list of "somedays".


----------



## H0WL (Jan 17, 2007)

Quite the adventure! Looking foward to the next installment.


----------



## nikk (Dec 18, 2011)

Now with video!


----------



## SaddlePost (Dec 31, 2011)

Wow, I just read your whole trip. That's amazing! Scotland is stunningly beautiful. How much would you guess your bike weighed?


----------



## nikk (Dec 18, 2011)

Hey SaddlePost - I didn't weigh anything, but at a guess bike is 10kg and kit is 10kg not including backpack.


----------



## schnauzers (Oct 3, 2005)

Your photos are beautiful. Some of the best I have seen here in a long time. Truly artistic.

Scotland is one of the most picturesque and friendly places I have ever been to. Thanks for the stoke!


----------



## oldbroad (Mar 19, 2004)

A-maz-ing! What a beautiful place. I found my self saying omg, how beautiful! over & over with each photo. What a great trip.


----------



## Wheezy Rider (Jun 12, 2008)

June Bug said:


> Am I correct in assuming that Scottish people do not delay any outdoor endeavor due to a little rain?


You assume correctly. I'm a Scot living in Colorado and prior to that, Arizona. Once while there, I made the mistake of telling my sister, who is still in Scotland, that a proposed climbing trip had been postponed because it was raining. That was over 10 years ago and I'm still hearing about it. 

Nikk, your photographs are magnificent.


----------



## Nürburg Nomad (Jan 23, 2012)

Thanks for sharing your amazing photos & story! This makes me want to visit Scotland again!


----------



## Funrover (Oct 4, 2006)

Beautiful! Thank you for this great report!


----------

